# help on applying for jobs from the UK, with 2 kids



## shaheen109 (Feb 17, 2011)

hi all,
me and my husband has decided to finally move to canada,we have an 11 yr old and a 2 yr old. hubby has been out of work for about a year but im still working. he is qualified in IT and electrical. But our problem is that we want to apply for jobs before we even start out visa process, just trying to be safe and to feel secure. 
We will be going to the seminar in london which is on the 5th of march, so hopefully we'll get some more ideas. 
but if anyone can give me any advice about jobs, that would be great. we live in london so anyone who wanna chat about moving to canada would be great.
thanks

ps we want ot move to toronto


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

shaheen109 said:


> hi all,
> me and my husband has decided to finally move to canada,we have an 11 yr old and a 2 yr old. hubby has been out of work for about a year but im still working. he is qualified in IT and electrical. But our problem is that we want to apply for jobs before we even start out visa process, just trying to be safe and to feel secure.
> We will be going to the seminar in london which is on the 5th of march, so hopefully we'll get some more ideas.
> but if anyone can give me any advice about jobs, that would be great. we live in london so anyone who wanna chat about moving to canada would be great.
> ...


I would strongly recommend that you commence your visa process (it takes a good while) while at the same time searching for employment. For every position that you apply for, be sure to state in your covering letter, that you are in the process of immigrating. 

Have heard of linked in? Its a good place to connect with professionals and hiring managers from across the pond. Its also helpful to join various online groups for immigration and employment support.


----------

